# My first cellphone refining



## kjavanb123 (Sep 29, 2010)

All,

I removed the battery from this old Nokia, and put it in a beaker and dropped AR on it, it boiled for good half an hour, and now i am left with this dark green color solution, tested with stannous it turns dark purple, so I assume there is gold and copper/nickle. so i go ahead and filter it, then what?

Thanks
Kev


----------



## dtectr (Sep 29, 2010)

kjavanb123 said:


> All,
> 
> I removed the battery from this old Nokia, and put it in a beaker and dropped AR on it, it boiled for good half an hour, and now i am left with this dark green color solution, tested with stannous it turns dark purple, so I assume there is gold and copper/nickle. so i go ahead and filter it, then what?
> 
> ...


 did you put the battery or the phone in AR?


----------



## kjavanb123 (Sep 29, 2010)

dtectr said:


> kjavanb123 said:
> 
> 
> > All,
> ...



No just the phone. it was bubbling for a while now i have this dark green colored solution.


----------



## dtectr (Sep 29, 2010)

I am not familiar w/AR. don't worry - someone will chime in.


----------



## texan (Sep 30, 2010)

Did you put the whole phone circuit board, case etc in the AR? Please say you didn't!!

Texan


----------



## kjavanb123 (Sep 30, 2010)

texan said:


> Did you put the whole phone circuit board, case etc in the AR? Please say you didn't!!
> 
> Texan



hmm

i tried to remove the board but couldnt so removed the battery, then dropped the phone in AR.I filtered the dark green solution,now what? it shows a little gold stannous test. i want to recoverall the metals.

thanks
Kev


----------



## texan (Sep 30, 2010)

Cell phones are full of integrated circuits (of many different construction methods and materials), gold plated contacts, thin gold ground bus on the PCB, monolithic capacitors etc. Each type of component should be processed in it's own way. You can search my posts for some interior photos of IC's that I dissected last year. Much of the gold and other PM's are hidden away out of sight and trying to dissolve the entire phone is not going to work and will just make a mess. I don't know how many phones you have available (I have a cache exceeding 10k to play with.) for PM recovery... but you will need several hundred just to develop your own comfort level with the procedures. DO NOT think you are going to get rich doing recovery of PM's from cell phones... they are very time consuming to disassemble and process. I find it a great hobby and it keeps me from being a couch potato. 

Texan


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 1, 2010)

texan said:


> Cell phones are full of integrated circuits (of many different construction methods and materials), gold plated contacts, thin gold ground bus on the PCB, monolithic capacitors etc. Each type of component should be processed in it's own way. You can search my posts for some interior photos of IC's that I dissected last year. Much of the gold and other PM's are hidden away out of sight and trying to dissolve the entire phone is not going to work and will just make a mess. I don't know how many phones you have available (I have a cache exceeding 10k to play with.) for PM recovery... but you will need several hundred just to develop your own comfort level with the procedures. DO NOT think you are going to get rich doing recovery of PM's from cell phones... they are very time consuming to disassemble and process. I find it a great hobby and it keeps me from being a couch potato.
> 
> Texan



Texan,

I don't have a lot of cell myself. I do autocats. I was testing the phone. what is the subject of yourpost you talking about?

Thanks 
Kev


----------



## texan (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't have a lot of cell myself. I do autocats. I was testing the phone. what is the subject of yourpost you talking about?

Thanks 
Kev[

The statement that you seemed to have dumped a cell phone en masse into AR and was wondering what to do with the result..

Texan


----------



## Ocean (Oct 24, 2010)

More cell phone prospecting from me:

I buy cell phone boards t $8/lb.


I also have a great method for getting you the most from your whole cell phones:

I pay $4/lb up front, pay for shipping, and when they arrive to my facility, we sort them into a list, send the list out to our hundreds of contacts in the cellular industry, sell to the highest bidders, and send you a portion of the profits.

I recently was able to achieve $6/lb for one gentleman from the forum here, and his batch was not very nice. :mrgreen: 

Remember, the newer phones have less and less PMs, but More value as a reusable cell phone or for parts to fix others.

Sincerely,
Jack
Relectrocycle


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 7, 2011)

goldjonnie said:


> Cellphone refining should be done by the professional cellphone refiners and technicians. Once you find a certain problem in your unit, DO NOT do-it-yourself, for it might cause more damages to the unit. Proper consultation and knowledge is a must for cellphone consumers. Cellphone refining is used to repair or enhance the mechanism of the cellphone we are using. To avoid this kind of problem, proper usage of the unit regarding the charging hours, the connection etc. must be properly done.



:lol: is this some sort of bot or something? Last time I checked, pulling apart a cell phone and removing all of the precious metals cannot fix it.


----------



## shyknee (Feb 7, 2011)

goldjonnie said:


> Cellphone refining should be done by the professional cellphone refiners and technicians. Once you find a certain problem in your unit, DO NOT do-it-yourself, for it might cause more damages to the unit. Proper consultation and knowledge is a must for cellphone consumers. Cellphone refining is used to repair or enhance the mechanism of the cellphone we are using. To avoid this kind of problem, proper usage of the unit regarding the charging hours, the connection etc. must be properly done.


wauw wee that went over my head :lol:


----------



## joem (Feb 7, 2011)

goldjonnie said:


> Cellphone refining should be done by the professional cellphone refiners and technicians. Once you find a certain problem in your unit, DO NOT do-it-yourself, for it might cause more damages to the unit. Proper consultation and knowledge is a must for cellphone consumers. Cellphone refining is used to repair or enhance the mechanism of the cellphone we are using. To avoid this kind of problem, proper usage of the unit regarding the charging hours, the connection etc. must be properly done.



What?? Cell phone refining could cause damage to my phone?


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 7, 2011)

goldjonnie said:


> Cellphone refining should be done by the professional cellphone refiners and technicians. Once you find a certain problem in your unit, DO NOT do-it-yourself, for it might cause more damages to the unit. Proper consultation and knowledge is a must for cellphone consumers. Cellphone refining is used to repair or enhance the mechanism of the cellphone we are using. To avoid this kind of problem, proper usage of the unit regarding the charging hours, the connection etc. must be properly done.


so when i buy a new cell phone.i should ask if it will still work after i refine it.


----------



## joem (Feb 7, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> goldjonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cellphone refining should be done by the professional cellphone refiners and technicians. Once you find a certain problem in your unit, DO NOT do-it-yourself, for it might cause more damages to the unit. Proper consultation and knowledge is a must for cellphone consumers. Cellphone refining is used to repair or enhance the mechanism of the cellphone we are using. To avoid this kind of problem, proper usage of the unit regarding the charging hours, the connection etc. must be properly done.
> ...


    
Get it in a warrantee, ask the 16 year old store clerk next time and see what they say


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 7, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> goldjonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cellphone refining should be done by the professional cellphone refiners and technicians. Once you find a certain problem in your unit, DO NOT do-it-yourself, for it might cause more damages to the unit. Proper consultation and knowledge is a must for cellphone consumers. Cellphone refining is used to repair or enhance the mechanism of the cellphone we are using. To avoid this kind of problem, proper usage of the unit regarding the charging hours, the connection etc. must be properly done.
> ...



Yes. Personally, my cellphone is resistant to refining up to 250 meters deep in aqua regia.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 7, 2011)

lasereyes said:


> wrecker45 said:
> 
> 
> > goldjonnie said:
> ...



I see, you have that special James Bond issued one. 8)


----------

